
IPhone controlled Quadrotor helicopter drone - jot
http://www.parrot.com/parrot-ar-drone/en
======
jot
They have an API too: [http://www.parrot.com/parrot-ar-
drone/dev/developers/get-you...](http://www.parrot.com/parrot-ar-
drone/dev/developers/get-your-ardrone-prototype/#prototype)

